# set top box and Bolt



## mtchickadee (2 mo ago)

I have a Bolt which requires a cable card. I am with Spectrum Cable and read that they are trying to phase out cable cards. 
Recently I started having trouble with my internet speed. When I called and checked I found that I am on 30 Mbps (yes - thirty). I had no clue that faster internet speeds were even available. I called Spectrum to get my speed upgraded and was told that as long as I have a cable card they can make no changes to my account.
Something about having to upgrade the modem and the modem not compatible with the cable card.
Of course they are happy to rent me one of their DVRs but I like my TIVO. 
I recently had to spend a chunk of change to repair my Bolt.
I like being able to use Kmttg to transfer certain programs to my computer to save and don't want to lose that ability. I have no clue if I could do that with their DVR, but I seriously doubt it.
I also use Plex to stream shows and am now getting errors that my internet speed is not fast enough. 
Is there anyway to use a set top cable box with the Bolt instead of a cable card? Or am I unfortunately going to have to give up my TIVO?


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don’t believe that there is anything you can do to pair the two. Maybe if you can escalate this issue within the Spectrum chain of command you may be able to keep your cable card and increase your internet speed. So unfortunate what games these cable companies play.


----------



## mtchickadee (2 mo ago)

Thank you MrDell
I called Spectrum and started with a technician who said there was no reason that I couldn't have a better speed. He said all my equipment was compatible and fine.
He sent me to the Retention Dept. They came back and told me they were sorry but there was no package available that included a cable card, and that I had to choose between the cable card or a better speed. So I asked to escalate the issue. He put me on hold for about 15 minutes and came back with "Great News!"  He found a package that kept my equipment, kept my service and upgraded my internet speed. He had to turn me over to a supervisor to make the changes in the system and the supervisor disconnected the phone call. I called back and was told there was a "pending" on my account and to call back tomorrow and check to make sure the changes were made. 

Thank you for making that suggestion! Hopefully they follow through with the changes.
Greatly appreciate it.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

mtchickadee said:


> Thank you MrDell
> I called Spectrum and started with a technician who said there was no reason that I couldn't have a better speed. He said all my equipment was compatible and fine.
> He sent me to the Retention Dept. They came back and told me they were sorry but there was no package available that included a cable card, and that I had to choose between the cable card or a better speed. So I asked to escalate the issue. He put me on hold for about 15 minutes and came back with "Great News!"  He found a package that kept my equipment, kept my service and upgraded my internet speed. He had to turn me over to a supervisor to make the changes in the system and the supervisor disconnected the phone call. I called back and was told there was a "pending" on my account and to call back tomorrow and check to make sure the changes were made.
> 
> ...


You’re very welcome! Unfortunately the chain of command can be a pain…. Hopefully everything will work out for you … Good luck!!


----------



## mgjacqz (Sep 20, 2016)

Hang tough. I am in NYC, my building upgraded their Spectrum service so I have cable and high-speed internet from them. I kept my Bolt and CableCard not a problem (also their modem, but my own router). This was a couple of years ago and I was told somewhere that Spectrum was legally required to provide/ maintain the card; they charge me $3/mo but worth it. Of course YMMV depending on location.


----------



## mtchickadee (2 mo ago)

mgjacqz said:


> Hang tough. I am in NYC, my building upgraded their Spectrum service so I have cable and high-speed internet from them. I kept my Bolt and CableCard not a problem (also their modem, but my own router). This was a couple of years ago and I was told somewhere that Spectrum was legally required to provide/ maintain the card; they charge me $3/mo but worth it. Of course YMMV depending on location.


They upgraded me successfully yesterday. I had to exchange the modem, cable card, and tuning adapter for newer models. At the store when I told him I needed to exchange the cable card the salesperson immediately launched into a speech about how legislation requires them to supply the cards but in a year that won’t apply and they will no longer support them. Well anything can happen in a year and I’ll cross that bridge when and if it happens. For now, I want my TIVO.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

mgjacqz said:


> This was a couple of years ago and I was told somewhere that Spectrum was legally required to provide/ maintain the card


Cablecard requirement was dropped in 2020 so now they can stop supporting cablecards anytime they want to.








Zatz Reports that FCC Drops CableCARD Requirements for...


https://zatznotfunny.com/2020-09/cablecard-is-dead/ Per FCC filing of 9/4/20: "We...eliminate outdated CableCARD support and reporting requirements." This doesn't mean that MVPDs will necessarily stop offering and supporting CableCARDs in the immediate future. It just means that they are no...




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

KevTech said:


> Cablecard requirement was dropped in 2020 so now they can stop supporting cablecards anytime they want to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, as always, NEVER trust what some Spectrum counter drone says. They are always misinformed.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

mtchickadee said:


> They upgraded me successfully yesterday. I had to exchange the modem, cable card, and tuning adapter for newer models. At the store when I told him I needed to exchange the cable card the salesperson immediately launched into a speech about how legislation requires them to supply the cards but in a year that won’t apply and they will no longer support them. Well anything can happen in a year and I’ll cross that bridge when and if it happens. For now, I want my TIVO.


FYI: there is no reason you needed a new TA or CC. There is no such thing as a “newer version” of either.

Although if the new ones works, that’s good news.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> FYI: there is no reason you needed a new TA or CC. There is no such thing as a “newer version” of either.


That 'may NOT' be so. Much depends on what manufacturer the fellow removed from his TiVo.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

TAs and CCs either work or they don’t. If the old ones worked, then the new ones didn’t improve upon anything. If they were Ciscos that had to be rebooted every day, that’s another matter. My legacy Charter market was Moto as far back as I can remember, hence never any hardware issues for me.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

mdavej said:


> TAs and CCs either work or they don’t. If the old ones worked, then the new ones didn’t improve upon anything. If they were Ciscos that had to be rebooted every day, that’s another matter. My legacy Charter market was Moto as far back as I can remember, hence never any hardware issues for me.


No. They work. When they’re properly provisioned.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

WVZR1 said:


> That 'may NOT' be so. Much depends on what manufacturer the fellow removed from his TiVo.


He upgraded his internet speed. NOTHING about that would ever require “newer” CC or TA. It makes zero sense.

The cable employees had no clue what they were talking about.

But again, as long as the new ones work. No harm no foul.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> He upgraded his internet speed. NOTHING about that would ever require “newer” CC or TA. It makes zero sense.
> 
> The cable employees had no clue what they were talking about.
> 
> But again, as long as the new ones work. No harm no foul.


I would NOT doubt that even though the 'old' worked that the Spectrum system wants to see maybe all of the device entries done in their accounting and distribution data bases at the same time. issuing new and recording information to the 'system' makes sense. Necessary? Maybe NOT. As you mentioned - so long as it works.


----------

